# Moved some snow today



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Moved some snow today at the hospital. Didn't get pictures of the other truck that was hauling or there kawasaki loader. I can't wait for spring so I can paint my loader. (98 Case 621B XT) It is a clean loader but needs paint!! Then I can put my chrome pipe, and strobes on!! The 96 Case 621 B was in way worse condition when we got it, and it looks like new (IMO) compared to what it use to look like. 
I'll get more pictures tomarow of my loader as I get to go put the chains on the new protech, and the pusher/chain's back on the 96 Case. Got to think of names now cause they are basically identical.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

More pictures.

































I have a video but its really bad quality. I will try to get it uploaded. I'll have to get more pictures inside the 98 621B XT, its very clean. Have to get a converter so I can put a CD player in this one to. Damn things are all 24V!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome pictures


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I am looking at a 2001 Case 621c. I am also looking at a 16' steel trip pusher, do you think 16' will be to big? I own one Case machine now, a single drum roller that has been a pretty good machine. How would you say Case loaders stack up to the others? I own Deere, Komatsu, Hitachi, New Holland and to tell you truth have had pretty good luck with them all. Here is a photo of the loader at the dealers lot:

View attachment 48674


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

John Mac;692349 said:


> I am looking at a 2001 Case 621c. I am also looking at a 16' steel trip pusher, do you think 16' will be to big? I own one Case machine now, a single drum roller that has been a pretty good machine. How would you say Case loaders stack up to the others? I own Deere, Komatsu, Hitachi, New Holland and to tell you truth have had pretty good luck with them all. Here is a photo of the loader at the dealers lot:
> 
> View attachment 48674


To tell you the truth, I have plowed with the 96 621B once, with a 14ft pro-tech, and it was fine but I wouldn't go any bigger. The XT just got delivered Friday at 8:30 and by 10-11 it was working until very late Saturday night, then going until Monday afternoon. They are rated for the 16's but the 14's are "perfect" for it. I just picked the new 14ft pro-tech up for the XT Friday so we will see. These last two storm's I had a 12ft on it and even then it slowed it down a tad.

IMO they stack awesome! I stacked most of the day today, because I had the longer arm's and I love it. You can't really tell how high the pile is but it is huge! I could have stacked it higher but one of these days we have to haul it out so whats the point. All day I never hit the stops as far as how high I could go.

I have only ran Case's so I can't say on the others. The machine looks rusty, but runs like new, fire up at a turn of the key, and has tons of power. I like the Deere loaders, but I might stay Case when I replace both of these (which won't be for a couple years.) Looks like a nice machine!!

Does this machine you are looking at have the RPM,Oil Pressure, Tranny Temp, and Volt gauges on the top right side by the windshield wiper switch's, windshield washer switch, and beacon switch? For your sake I hope it does as the 96 621B doesn't and you can never tell how the tranny is. Last 2 storm's we had the light come on once, but we also had a foot and a half of snow. That's why I also run 14's on these machines. I like the gauges anyway so you can watch everything.

Hope you get the machine, looks very nice. How many hours on it? These will go forever!! Does it have the joystick control or just the bar with the button on top?? My XT has the joystick with the downshift/up-shift from 1st to second or the opposite.

Any questions just ask ussmileyflag


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replay. I was told by some others that 14' pusher would be the one to get, but you know bigger is better. I hope I get the machine also but waiting on details of plowing contract so won't know till after next week.

Here is the description the dealer has :
ACS Quick Att 4 in 1 Bucket, Ride Control, 5300 hrs

Here is a inside photo, outside,
View attachment 48677


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

John Mac;692472 said:


> Thanks for the replay. I was told by some others that 14' pusher would be the one to get, but you know bigger is better.
> 
> Here is the description the dealer has :
> ACS Quick Att 4 in 1 Bucket, Ride Control, 5300 hrs
> ...


Everyone says bigger is better but in this case IMO it isn't. Unless you want to replace your tranny at about $12,000 a piece. I'll pass 

My XT has the ACS Quick Attach. When we got it I turned all the switch's off and well, i turned the bucket off so when I went to stack at the pile I almost lost my bucket and pusher. ha ha You'll love the Ride Control, although the XT doesn't "rock" as bad as the 621 B. Must be the longer arms because of the XT. Don't let the hours scare you, my 96 has 5500 and my 98 has around 4300 on it. Both loaders were used JUST for plowing, never touched a gravel pit.

If they did I probably wouldn't have bought them. When they go in there they get ran hard. At least the guys that ran both of the machines before we bought them were retired and took it easy. In Fact the 09 that the college got where the XT came from had the guy come BACK to break in the new one not break it like the other hot heads would. Hope you get the loader should be a ton of fun.wesport You haven't plowed snow until you plow with a loader


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I am very excited about it also. The dealer says it is "One owner, Municipal" so hopefully it was not a pit loader. All I am looking to do is enough work in the winter with the loader to pay it off in two years, if we get the deal I am working on than we should have no problem doing that. The summer work I would do with it in first two years would be gravy and the third year will all be gravy, with no major repairs etc. so this would work out much better than some other equipment I own. This would also be my first wheel loader used for snow so it moves me up the ladder in snow.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking machine, bet that thing moves alot of snow.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's the link for the chrome pipe. http://www.chromeroomstore.com/servlet/the-64/Chrome-Exhaust-stack-6X36"/Detail 
I just cut the bottom reducer to 5'' off with a grinder. Do you know what it was like to take a grinder to a new chrome pipe?? ha-ha That was my exact pipe that I ordered and am going to order for my XT. Should fit right on your loader after you cut the black one out of the square you need to bolt it down. After we grinded it we just painted the bottom 2 inch's black.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice loaders!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree, nice loaders! I still don't really understand the concept of hauling the snow though?


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

To get rid of it if you are running out of room to pile it. JMO.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

just do like we do with the loaders and number then 1 or 2


----------

